

The Acronym School of Software Design - coderholic
http://www.coderholic.com/the-acronym-school-of-software-design/

======
edw519
The Acronym School of What NOT To Do:

NIY - (Not Invented Here) - Only use your own libraries because nothing else
can be trusted.

CYA - (Cover Your Ass) - Instead of fixing it, just document that someone else
wrote it.

FUBAR - (Fouled Up Beyond All Recognition) - Whine about it instead of fixing
it.

RTFM - (Read the Fucking Manual) - Make it so complicated that you need a
manual to use it.

JIT - (Just in Time) - Hit your deadlines and clean up your mess later.

SDLC - (Systems Development Life Cycle) - Only 6 more months of analysis
before the first line of code is written.

FTF - (First Things First) - Make it scale before you write it.

WWTS - (Who Wrote This Shit?) - See FUBAR.

~~~
raganwald
We can test your assertion by counting the WTFs/min. generated by projects
avoiding these acronyms.

